

Java Cancels Fee for new Garbage Collector - TallGuyShort

Some of you will recall that the new G1 garbage collector introduced by Oracle/Sun required a paid license. It appears they have changed their mind:<p>http://java.sun.com/javase/6/webnotes/6u14.html
======
chrisduesing
"Usage in production settings without a Java SE for Business support contract
is not recommended."

Sounds like they want the best of both worlds.. crowd sourced testing and a
license fee.

